# The Berkshire Wednesday 18th March



## richart (Feb 25, 2020)

My society, The Mariners, is playing the Berkshire, blue course, on Wednesday 18th March. Cost for 18 holes golf, bacon rolls on arrival, and the huge Berkshire lunch is £110. Normal green fee without food is around £170, so a cracking deal. The blue course is the one that starts with the long par 3 over the chasm of Heather. We are teeing off from 08.30 probably from two tees if sufficient numbers.

I have a limited number of spaces, so if you would like to play please put your name down on this thread. Quite a few Mariners are also forumers, so you will probably recognise quite a few faces.

You will need to wear jacket and tie in the dining room for lunch. Well worth the effort I promise.

Any queries post them on the thread.


----------

